# Licht am Teich



## Olli.P (21. Nov. 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander,


hier kommt nun die Heimwerker arbeit für diesen Winter:


Die Beleuchtung um den Teich!!

zuerst einmal eine Skizze da die Bilder dafür dem 
Copyright unterliegen: 


Hier noch ein link:

wo ihr wenigstens eine Teilansicht in Natura habt.

Zum Objekt:

Die Beleuchtung ist auf vier Hölzern 34x34mm aufgebaut, wovon eines mit einer 10mm Nut für das Kabel versehen wird. Als Träger wird eine Bodeneinschlaghülse verwendet. Dadurch kann man die beste Position durch probieren aussuchen 

Und auch bei der Höhe ist man an keine Vorgaben gebunden. Jeder kann diese Beleuchtung seinen pers. bedürfnissen anpassen

Wichtig ist noch zu erwähnen das die Hölzer Astfrei sein sollten ( bruchgefahr beim spreizen!! ). Also werde ich meine Hölzer selbst aus Astfreien Brettern zusammenleimen.


Was haltet ihr von den Lampen???
wem's gefällt und sie auch bauen möchte hole sich diese Zeitschrift.

Ansonsten geht's auch per PN 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Dodi (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf!

Also, ich finde die Lampen ganz schön - die hat nicht _jeder _in seinem Garten!

Machst Du die mit Stromkabel? Von diesen Solar-Funzeln halte ich nämlich überhaupt nichts - zumal diese noch so ein "kaltes" Licht abgeben.

Viel Spaß beim Heimwerkern!
Mal sehen, ob wir uns evtl. auch so etwas bauen, rund um den Teich bzw. in den Beeten fehlt bei uns auch noch Beleuchtung.  Schaun mer mal...


----------



## rainthanner (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

sieht gut aus Olaf, 

hab`so was ähnliches mal aus gespaltenem Bambus gesehen. Sah auch sehr toll aus. Mach mal Bilder rein, wenn die Lampe fertig ist. 




@ Dodi: 
bei den Solarlämpchen bin ich voll deiner Meinung. Ich bekomme akuten Würgereiz wenn ich in diverse Gärten schau`.   



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Rainer!

Mir geht es genauso! Es kommt mir manchmal so vor, als wenn sie nur leuchten würden, wenn sie Lust dazu haben... und dann steht man im "Mondlicht".


----------



## Olli.P (21. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo dodi,


Jipp die werden Verkabelt, dazu werde ich wohl flexibles Kabel für's Erdreich nehmen, wenn's das gibt?!

Als Leuchtmittel werden wir Energiesparlampen mit E14 Fassung nehmen, die werden ja auch nicht so warm. Schliesslich werden die Schirme ja nur aus zwei Frischhaltedosen von einem Schwedischen Möbelhaus mit einem Heißluftgebläse zusammengeschweißt; ( hoffentlich bekomme ich das hin  )

Und die sind dann auch wohl nich so gaaaaanz hell 

Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir die Bebilderte Bauanleitung gerne per PN zukommen lassen 

Übrigens haben die Zeitschriftenfuzzies so ähnliche Lampen in Holland für ca.200Euronen gesehen! Das ist mir eindeutig zu teuer!!!!

Dann mach ich mir die lieber selber!!!!

Im eigenbau kostet so 'ne Leuchte je nach angegebener Höhe 1,90 oder 1,50
zwischen 25 und 30 Euronen.


@Rainer:


sobald ich eine fertich habe mach ich 'n Bild und stelle es dann hier zur schau.....


Kann aber noch ein wenig dauern; bei uns beginnt das Weihnachtsgeschäft und dann ist mal wieder jede menge Mehrarbeit fällig



Gruß



Olaf


----------



## Hankofer (22. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo,

Naja das klassische Erdkabel ist das NYY ist allerdingts starr.
Würde dir das H07RN-F empfehlen das kannst auch ohne Probleme verwenden.


----------



## ThomasH (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf,
mail ist unterwegs.

Zur Verkabelung würde ich Erdkabel nehmen (das gibts nämlich), vielleicht mit Isoflexrohr.
Gruss
tom


----------



## Olli.P (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,


@Hankofer:

Na dann werd ich mal schauen was das für ein Kabel ist, auf jeden Fall muß es Flexibel sein damit ich es gut verlegen und verstecken kann. Evtl. werde ich auf eine Gummileitung zurückgreifen ( wenn die von dir bezeichnete Art. nicht so eine ist.... )


@ThomasH  (tom )


Mail kommt gleich, hoffe die Auflösung ist gut genug, wenn nicht mach ich nochmal einen scan..... 


viel spass beim Werkeln



Gruß



Olaf


----------



## ThomasH (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf,

stelle mir so eine Beleuchtung mit Halogenlampen und als Lampenschirm ein Marmeledenglas (umgedreht) vor. Stelle dann mal ein Bild ein, wenn ich anfange.

gruss
tom
p.s. Auflösung scheint ok. Habs zwar noch nicht ausgedruct, kanns aber so schon lesen.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Tom,

wie gesagt wenn nich, nochma schreiben dann gibt's 'ne bessere version 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Hankofer (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*



			
				ThomasH schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olaf,
> mail ist unterwegs.
> 
> Zur Verkabelung würde ich Erdkabel nehmen (das gibts nämlich), vielleicht mit Isoflexrohr.
> ...



Naja das ist ja das NYY, aber ISO-Rohr sehe ich wenig Sinn, den die Belastung ist ja nicht so groß. Evtl noch etwas einsanden aber das wars dann. Haben die noch nie anders verlegt auf nicht all zu tiefer Lage.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hurra,

ich habe ja eine woche Urlaub 

hätt ich fast vergessen und wäre beinahe morgen schaffen gegangen:__ nase:  

Mal sehen was sich da alles so machen lässt.....


@ ThomasH und Hankofer:

Das von mir verwendete Kabel muß schon flexibel und UV beständig sein, es soll offen verlegt werden. Wenn's nicht mehr gefällt will ich die Lampen auch mal umsetzen können 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo,

ich habe heute nachmittag mal ein wenig gebastelt.....

Nachdem ich die 70x40mm Rähmen aufgetrennt und auf dicke gehobelt hatte, kam der versuch sie ohne brechen zu spreitzen
 



Dann hab ich die Aflageflächen für die Bodenplatte angeglichen 


die Nut für das kabel gefräst 



Die Abdeckleiste für den Kabelkanal eingepasst 



alle Dachdreicke angeschliffen 



Dreiecke mit klebeband fixiert 




zusammengeleimt 



Die Bodenplatte für die Fassung zurechtgesägt 



Das Kabel eingebracht, Abdeckleiste eingeleimt 


un d alles soweit mit Holzschutzlasur gestrichen


----------



## Hankofer (27. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,
> 
> 
> @Hankofer:
> ...



Dann würde ich einfach H07RN-F nehmen. Ist Flexibel, sehr beanspruchbar, war ja nicht umsonst auf Baustellen usw verwendet. Auf Deutsch: Schwere Gummischlauchleitung.
Allerdings ist es nur bis -25 Grad zugelassen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das du nicht auf der Zugspitze wohnst.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Hankofer,

Nö ich wohne nicht auf der Zugspitze, guck doch ma inne Mitgliederkarte da bin ich eingetragen 

Und zum anderen werde ich die Lampen, da sie aus Holz gefertigt sind sowiso den Wi. über reinholen, schon wegen dem schutz vor wind und wetter....
dann halten die länger 

PS: da du ja wohl *"der Elektriker"* hier im Forum bist, muß man eigentlich bei den Flexiblen Kabeln unbedingt aderendhülsen aufquetschen????
Oder ist das nur wieder Geldmacherei????

Schaue nachher mal nach was für eine Leitung ich genommen habe.......


----------



## Hankofer (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,
> 
> 
> @Hankofer:
> ...



Evtl meinst ja eh das selbe. Wird auf Baustellen für Maschinen verwendet. Die Hochwertigen Kabeltrommeln haben auch solch ein Kabel dran.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Halli, Hallo, Hallöle,


Jetz, iss die erste Lampe bis auf den Leuchtkörper fertich  


Ein Paar Bilder bei Dunkeheit.....
  


Mache Morgen auch noch welche bei Tageslicht......




Habe das Kabel aber nicht unten durch die Einschlaghülse geführt,  dann kann ich die sachen wenigstens im Winter getrennt Lagern....


@ Hankofer:

Ich habe eine Fertige Gummiverlängerung 10m H05RR-F 3G1,5 gekauft, war billicher als wenn ich das Kabel und den Stecker einzeln gekauft hätte 

Ist die Leitung in Ordnung???? Ist ja eigentlich nur während der Saison im Freien

Als Leuchtmittel hab ich da jetzt eine O...M Energiesparleuchte 8W Lumilux Warm White 400 Lm in Verwendung.....[/B][/SIZE]



*Also meine Familie Will auf jeden fall MEHR LAMPEN!!!!!


Was meint Ihr?????*


----------



## Petra (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf

Haste echt klasse gemacht.
Ich will auch so eine


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Petra,

Na dann schick ma deinen Göttergatten in die Werkstatt 
Und wenn der so nich will,

dann probier's mal so.............


----------



## Uli (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

hallo olaf,
sieht echt gut aus was du da bastelst 
gruß uli

ps.ist die lampe bei dir auch unter diesem druck entstanden 
dann kann das ja noch dauern bis die nächste fertig wird


----------



## Petra (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf

Wenn ich meinen Mann damit beauftragen würde gäbe es nur Schrott. 
Muss ich dann wohl selber machen bin da doch eher der handwerker denn mein Mann hat zwei Linke Hände.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Petra,

dann lass mal demnächst hören bzw. sehen wie's wird......


@ ( uli ) ulutzka

Nö, da war kein druck, hatte das verwendete Holz noch in meiner Werkstatt, hab diese Woche Urlaub, und mal wieder richtig bock mit Holz zu Werkeln!!! 
Hab manchmal so phasen, dann geh ich morgens schaffen und anschliessend inne Werkstatt, dann brauch ich sogar 'ne Sondereinladung zum Abendbrot
Da bekomme ich dann nich eher ein Ende biss alles fertich iss


----------



## Uli (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

hallo olaf,
wie gesagt,sieht sehr gut aus mit den holzlampen.
ich aber habe mit dem werkstoff holz abgeschlossen,weil es auf dauer zuviel pflege braucht.
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (28. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi uli,

es kommt auch immer darauf an mit welchem Mittel man das Holz pflegt und ob es das ganze Jahr der witterung ausgesetzt ist....

Wie gesagt, ich werde die Lampen trocken in der Werkstatt oder sonst wo innen überwintern. Und das macht schon wieder eine Menge in der dauer der Haltbarkeit aus


----------



## rainthanner (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

sieht prima aus.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Moin Olaf!

Hattu fein gemacht! 

Wieviel Arbeitsstunden stecken jetzt so ungefähr in einer Lampe?


----------



## Bossi (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Ich habe ein Entenhaus gebaut ,in der meine Stromversogung ist.pumen undTeichbeleuchtun (Farbige Strahler ,die in Die Büsche scheine,rot Roter Fingerahorn grün,Bambus.Kabel sind Erdkabel.Das Entenhaus ist Zentral vom haus bZu schalten.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Dodi,

insgesamt hat das so ca. 1 Tag in Anspruch genommen.  Aber wie gesagt man(n) kann da besser nachmittags mit anfangen, abends alles mit Holzschutz streichen
und dann über Nacht trocknen lassen.
Da kannste dann am nächsten Tach zusammenbauen und anschließen 


Mal sehen wann wir demnächst nach I..a kommen, wir brauchen ja noch die runden Plastikschüsseln für die Leuten-Körper (Schirme).
Ich weiß zwar nich wieso, aber hier bei uns im Ort bekommste nur noch eckige
Schüsseln (Frischhaltedosen)

und dann mal sehen ob die sich wirklich mit einem Heißluftgebläse zusammenschweißen lassen


----------



## Olli.P (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

So,

hier nun ein paar Bilder bei Tageslicht.... 
 


das ist jetzt also die ca.1,50m hohe lampe!

Mal sehen ob ich die Tage auch noch eine 1,90m hohe fertich kriege....

Da ist dann bestimmt auch das spreitzen der Hölzer nich so schwer 

hätte mit bei der kleinen beinahe 3x die finger geklemmt 

da sitzt dann ganz schön spannung drauf...


----------



## Olli.P (29. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

So,

da ich noch lust und laune habe, ist lampe 2 ca. 1,90 hoch in arbeit.

Da lassen sich auf jeden fall die hölzer leichter spreitzen.

habe die Hölzer bereits auf dicke gehobelt, in die hülse eingepasst und eine probespreizung vorgenommen.....


Was meint ihr, wieviele lampen brauch ich wohl????

hier nochmal ein bild vom Teich
 

Ich denk mal so minimal 5 Stück???

mal sehen ob ich noch eine andere ansicht hinbekomme....


----------



## Hankofer (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hankofer:
> 
> Ich habe eine Fertige Gummiverlängerung 10m H05RR-F 3G1,5 gekauft, war billicher als wenn ich das Kabel und den Stecker einzeln gekauft hätte
> 
> Ist die Leitung in Ordnung???? Ist ja eigentlich nur während der Saison im Freien




Naja für den ständigen Betrieb im Freien ist das Kabel eigentlich weniger geeigenet. Hätte lieber den knappen Euro für das andere Kabel ausgegeben.


----------



## ferryboxen (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

hallo 

mach dir keine sorgen - ist für den gebrauch im freien geeignet - nur nicht einbuddeln 

Technische Daten:
Farbe: Schwarz
Außen-Ø: 11 mm
Leiteraufbau: Feindrähtig nach VDE 0295, Klasse 5/IEC 60228 CI.5
Nennspannung: 300/500 V
Typ: H05RR-F 3G1,5
Querschnitt: 3 x 1,5 mm²
Approbationen: VDE 0282 Teil 4/HD 22.4 S3
Biegeradius: 15 x Außen-Ø für flexiblen Einsatz
Temperatur-Bereich: Bewegt: -25 - +60 °C
Normen: H05RR-F
Ader-Identcode: bis 5 Adern: nach VDE 0293 oder VDE 0293-308

gruss lothar


----------



## Olli.P (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Lothar (ferryboxen) und Hankofer,


wie gesagt, das Kabel wird ja nur während der Teichsaison verwendet, daher werde ich es auch nicht einbuddeln 

wenn's dann mal nicht mehr gefällt kann ich die Lampen auch umsetzen 


Im Winter werden die Lampen drinnen überwintert dann hält das 
Holz länger und ich muß es nicht so oft Nachstreichen


----------



## Uli (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

hallo olaf,
ich brauche meine lampen in der winterzeit mehr als im sommer.
wenn es wie jetzt um 17 uhr finster wird,mache ich doch die gartenbeleuchtung an.
auch wenn ich mir das ganze nur vom wohnzimmerfenster anschaue,es ist doch schön den beleuchteten garten oder teich auch im winter zu sehen.
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (30. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Uli,

Eigentlich hast ja recht  

Der Knackpunkt bei den Lampen ist ja auch eigentlich nur das Dach, es ist eben am meisten der Witterung, Regen, Sonne etc. ausgesetzt 

Aber die Außenwände meiner kleinen Werkstatt die ja aus Schalbrettern bestehen, habe ich zuletzt vor ca. 12 Jahren mit X........r gestrichen und die sind immer noch gut 
Die sind ja auch senkrecht 
und da alle zwei Jahre neue Dächer machen hab ich keine Lust!!!

Aber da ist mir jetzt eingefallen, ich könnte die Dachflächen ja im Frühjahr, wenn der Holzschutz m.m.n. ausgedunstet sein sollte, mal mit klarem Bootslack streichen!!


Das sollte gehen 

Der sollte eigentlich den besten schutz vor feuchtigkeit & Nässe bieten


----------



## Dodi (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf,

oder Du kaufst Dir noch 'ne Tafel Kupfer und verkupferst die Dachflächen...


----------



## Olli.P (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Dodi,


Jipp, das wäre auch 'ne Möglichkeit. 1 

Da bräuchte ich dann nur jemanden der mir die Tafeln auch entsprechend 

schneidet, abkantet und zusammenlötet 

Ich mein, ich bin ja schon ziemlich gut ausgestattet in meiner kleinen Werkstatt,

aber so was kann ich nicht


----------



## Olli.P (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

So,

Nr.2 ist auch fertig,

so sieht's gerade fotografiert vom Balkon aus: 

Viel ist nicht zu erkennen 

mal sehen ob ich morgen noch paar Bilder mache


----------



## Olli.P (3. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo,

hier jetzt noch ein paar fotos bei

Tageslicht..... 
 


Und noch ein bild wo noch weitere hin sollen.... 


was meint ihr????


Übrigens sind die kostenangaben von 25EUR für die kleine, bzw. 35EUR genau im Rahmen......


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf

Sieht ja prima aus. Mal ne Frage, warum Kupfer abkanten und Hartlöten ??!!

Das kannste auch einfacher haben. In jedem Bastelgeschäft bekommste Kupferfolie wie man sie für das Kupferdrücken verwendet. Diese ist so dünn das du sie durch anreiben beliebiger Formen anpassen kannst. Zudem kannst du diese anstatt zu verlöten einfach kleben. Danach einfach mit Klarlack versiegeln und fertig.

Gruß
Werner
Der als Hobby auch so hin und wieder Kupfer drückt.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Werner,

gute IDEE , werde mal sehen ob's so was bei uns gibt.....

Ich meinte abkanten um die dachform zu erhalten und löten damit's 

dicht wird..... 


Und das mit der Kupferfolie ist bestimmt auch günstiger....  


wozu so'n forum doch nich alles gut ist.....


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*



> Ich meinte abkanten um die dachform zu erhalten und löten damit's
> 
> dicht wird



Hi Olaf

Das brauchste mir nich sagen. Denn genau solche Dinge stelle ich her. Genauer Erkerwinkel, Wasserklappen sowie Rinneneckverbindungen etc. 

Aber warum umständlich wenn es auch einfach geht. 
Könntest das Blech dann sogar mit Schwefelleber behandeln und auf Antik trimmen. Versiegeln solltest du es aber auf jeden Fall, ansonsten haste bald ne schöne Patina drauf.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Werner,

das du weißt was mit abkanten und so gemeint ist, hatte ich mir gedacht, deswegen der Grinsekeks am ende vom abkanten....


aber was ist Schwefelleber?????


Und endversiegeln mit lack auf jeden fall.....


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf

Schwefelleber: 
 Das sind senfgelbe, stinkende "Steine" welche du in warmen Wasser auflösen mußt. Das kann Stunden dauern. Je nach Menge verstärkt sich die Wirkung. Das Blech wird dadurch schwarz. Mittels Stahlwolle kannst du es, nachdem es dann angetrocknet ist, gezielt bearbeiten. Schwefelleber benützt man beim Kupferdrücken um Vertiefungen schwarz hervorzuheben, indem man überschüssigen Schwefelauftrag mittels Stahlwolle von den Erhebungen wieder abträgt. Man kann damit auch verschiedene Farbabstufungen über Blau bis Lila erzielen. Allerdings sollte hier die Mischung minimaler sein.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Werner,

danke ersteinmal für die Info's....

Allerdings hätte ich da noch eine frage; womit kann ich die kupferfolie, wenn wir die denn hier bekommen können, am besten kleben???

soll dann ja auch dicht und Wetterfest werden....

Dann könnte ich die lampen doch das ganze jahr über stehen lassen. Die machen ja gerade eine probefase durch und es gefällt mir so beleuchtet am Teich jetzt von Tag zu tag besser  

Im Moment schalte ich die lampen über eine zeitschaltuhr um 16.30 ein und 22.15 aus....

da soll aber im frühjahr oder so noch eine fernbedienbare steckdose dranne....


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf

Meine Bilder oder Uhren werden erst mit Pattex eingestrichen, und dann aufgeklebt.  Anziehen lassen und fest anreiben.

So kannste auch mit deiner Lampe vorgehen. Pattex ist wasserabweisend.

Mußt nur drauf achten das du die Luftblasen rausreibst. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Werner,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe: Das Holz mit Pattex einstreichen und dann die Folie auflegen, andrücken und gleichzeitig die Luftblasen ausstreichen????


Sollte ich auf der Spitze zusätzlich ein kleines Stück aufkleben um es richtig dich zu bekommen???


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Olaf

Holz sowie auch die Folie mit Pattex einstreichen. Erst wenn beide Seiten etwas angezogen haben,- dann zusammenfügen und gut anreiben.

Oben an der Spitze, ( falls überhaupt nötig ) hier kannste ne Kappe aufsetzen.

Gut das du wenigstens daran gedacht hast. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (14. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

So,


wir haben es nun endlich geschafft einen geeigneten? Lampenschirm beim Schwedenhaus zu erstehen......

Das sieht dann so aus...... 



Und hier ein Vergleich in der Dämmerung.......
     


Da ist das Licht dann jetzt auch nicht mehr so ganz Hell.....

Der Schirm heißt übrigens Ripe und ist für 1,99Euronen das Stück zu haben. Er ist innen aus Kunststoff und Außen mit Papier überzogen, da werde ich wohl als Schutz noch eine Klarlack schicht aufbringen müssen....



Übrigens ist beim Pyramidendach bislang nach dem ganzen Regen bislang auch

noch nix passiert. Das Xyladekor ist eben doch m.M.n. der beste Holzschutz


----------



## Olli.P (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Leute,



endlich war das Wetter mal einigermaßen um ein wenig um um den Teich herum zu wurschteln.......

Endlich stehen vier Leuchten.......


Bei Tageslicht..... 


Lampen sind gerade per Zeitschaltuhr angegangen.....  die werden später wenn sie warm sind noch ein wenig heller....... 


noch ein wenig Dunkler und ohne Blitz geknipst......  



Und??? Wie gefällt's?????


Demnächst werden noch zwei drei im Garten aufgestellt, mal sehen wie's dann aussieht.....


----------



## ThomasK. (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Sieht richtig lauschig aus...wird Zeit das Sommer wird!!!


----------



## Dodi (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Moin Olaf!

Schön sieht das aus - da bekommt man Lust auf die hoffentlich bald kommende Gartenzeit!


----------



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Petra,



			
				Petra schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich meinen Mann damit beauftragen würde gäbe es nur Schrott.
> Muss ich dann wohl selber machen bin da doch eher der handwerker denn mein Mann hat zwei Linke Hände.




Und???

haste denn jetzt schon mal eine Lampe basteln können????

Wenn ja, ich möchte gerne ein Bild sehen.........:


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo PETARA!!!!!,

wat iss den nu?????

Haste 'ne LAMPE fertich...........????????????

Ich will BILDER sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petra (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Olaf

Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu meine Lampe zu Bauen Material ist alles schon da nur hatte ich die ganze Zeit viel Arbeit.
Werde meine Lampen im Urlaub anfangen zu Bauen und mein Mann hilft dann mit.
Wenn ich damit anfange gebe ich hier im Forum bescheid mit Bilder .


----------



## Conny (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo,

bei uns gibt es auch Licht am Teich.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi Conny,


und wie sehen die Lampen bei Tageslicht aus????

Das würde mich sehr interessieren.......... 

Suche noch Inspirationen für weitere Lampen die man nachbauen kann.................


----------



## Conny (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hallo Olaf,

wir sind leider nicht so die Heimwerker. - defekter Link entfernt - das Bild vom Hersteller. Alle 3 Lampen (__ Kiwi, unter Wasser und hinten) benötigen nur einen Steckerplatz.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Licht am Teich*

Hi,


Das sind ja Unterwasserlampen................ 

Die kann man nu wirklich nich nachbauen................ 

Aber Trotzdem 

DANKE...........


----------

